# UK Halloween Watch 2014



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out up here in Wakefield - we have much the same shops though. 

Sainsburys did have some solar powered lanterns that could be aged nicely - the storm type ones. I have been watching to see if they reduce the price even further. Presumably if they charge up during the day they would work at night?


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I've not seen anything yet  but i'm venturing town tomorrow & fingers crossed somewhere might have started. pound shops are normally the 1st and b&m round here, were I am there is 3 pound shops and 2 b&m so I have my hopes up!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't wait for the Poundlands and B&M's round here to get their stock, the nice thing about doing a very unspecific theme is that it's not very limiting and much cheaper!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im up in Dumfries, B&M have got a fair bit of stuff out this week . The usual lights , webs, skellys, quite good fake chains aswell. Costco have got the 5 ft poseable skellys in again this yr and worth the £30 as they are good quality.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Really?! B&M have nothing on their website yet, I might have to go check mine out in person 

John Lewis have got some bits online now: http://www.johnlewis.com/gifts/halloween/c6000450342?_requestid=9509071


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so made up! Made a quick trip
Into the small B&Ms in town and they have there stock out!!!  I only grabbed a few things today but there is loads I want! Can only mean my big B&Ms will have tons in as usual, going next Friday....can not wait! I have a few snaps of stock and what I bought will upload later xx


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The 99p Store e-newsletter is saying that their Halloween stock is coming soon.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

halloweenerrific has the asda sneak preview that he normally has http://halloweenerrific.co.uk/halloween-decorations/asda-halloween-2014-sneak-preview


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i found the range last year has some interesting items i'll keep an eye our local one


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

I was in B&M yesterday and they had 2 poseable skellys with clown paint on the skull (im sure they are the ones from Costco) They were not in boxes. Selling for£30 has anyone else seen these ?


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I Am currently on my mobile so I don't know if the picture will work and it's only allowing me to upload one at a time too xx


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I've fixed it these are just in my small B&M not had chance to hit the big one don't really want to till I have some spare pennies, hard when you're moving house & have halloween to plan  xx


----------



## DannyY (Jun 12, 2011)

Last year's was a pretty disappointing turnout other than Morrisons. Hopefully this year is a lot better - I'll snap a few pics when I see something!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got this little critter in The Range at the weekend £6.99.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't have a range near me  well not close enough and I don't drive. But I have some spare pennies and heading into town today hitting all 3 pound shops and both B&M, can not wait! Will upload pics of what I find a store if I can feel abit silly though  no one understands my love of halloween xx


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mummyheron said:


> I don't have a range near me  well not close enough and I don't drive. But I have some spare pennies and heading into town today hitting all 3 pound shops and both B&M, can not wait! Will upload pics of what I find a store if I can feel abit silly though  no one understands my love of halloween xx


Funny i feel like that, i think people must think im crazy !! especially the time i spend making things (generally all year lol) If we were in the USA it would be different it's much more widely appreciated there. Wouldn't it be great to have streets all done up and haunts to got to. . xx Do you buy things on E bay ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Problem with eBay is people overcharging 
Last year the range had some kicking witches a daft little prop that was £4.99

Looked on eBay a few days later at Halloween stuff and the same ones were being sold buy it now for £20.00 

Wife has just come home from hospital after giving birth so my Halloween prep work has taken a back seat for now


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> View attachment 215935
> 
> 
> I got this little critter in The Range at the weekend £6.99.


Lol, I can't buy them wholesale for that price!


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

That's the buying power i suppose of these stores. 

I've just had a quick look at some of your things and have seen some nice stuff (hanging zombie heads) so i will be ordering something soon.


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone in UK, This is my First year at Doing a Haunt and i must say its 'Bloody' addictive. I've been to my local B&M,Range and Poundland in Hull, East Coast and picked up some cracking stuff. I Got one of them clown skeletons in the range that tinto212 has mentioned and its ace, people staring at me in the street lol. Ive done a Toxic cauldron creep and a tomb zombie with 12v w/motors. God bless this site and Youtube HeHe!!!


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

tinto212 said:


> I was in B&M yesterday and they had 2 poseable skellys with clown paint on the skull (im sure they are the ones from Costco) They were not in boxes. Selling for£30 has anyone else seen these ?










Do you mean these guys? Xx


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mummyheron said:


> View attachment 216059
> 
> Do you mean these guys? Xx


Ah thats the ones. None left up here now TYPICALLY!! lol. 
Halfpinter get some pics on  As you say once you start it's def addictive, i'm at the stage where i get idea overload!!!


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

There was 4 in our big B&M and don't know if they have have any in the back might grab one in a few weeks if they still have them xx


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

My Local B&M only had one skeleton out on shop floor but when i asked an assistant if they had anymore she said there were 6 more in the back so good to ask if there are any in the back of stores. These are my Cats Eyes.


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my Toxic Cauldron Just need to paint foam Mushy Pea Green HeHeHe!!


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

My Skeleton Sat Chatting to my good lady ( Which you can tell is totally boring Her ) lol..


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my Cauldron Creep and Grave Zombie..


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Halfpinter69 said:


> This is my Cauldron Creep and Grave Zombie..
> View attachment 216112
> 
> View attachment 216113


I have clicked on you're attachments (photos) it saying there invalid  cats eyes are fab though xx


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry Mummyheron trying to get used to posting on here lol.. Thanks for com on eyes.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh they have appeared now...spooky &#55357;&#56443; hahaha xx


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Halfpinter69 said:


> This is my Toxic Cauldron Just need to paint foam Mushy Pea Green HeHeHe!!
> View attachment 216115


I'm going to do one of these this year to,I think they look great especially when the foam is painted .


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Not strictly a UK shop sighting, but if you are considering ordering projection effects through Atmosfearfx in the USA. If you place the order through amazon.com (not amazon.co.uk) the postage is much cheaper (around £5) and last couple of times I wasn't charged import fees.

We went for Tricks and Treats and Jack O Lantern Jamboree last year. We also had Ghostly Apparitions but chickened out using them because they we too scarey for the children. (It was the children honest).

This year we are going all skeletal with Bone Chillers. Anyone else here use them?


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> That's the buying power i suppose of these stores.
> 
> I've just had a quick look at some of your things and have seen some nice stuff (hanging zombie heads) so i will be ordering something soon.


A good choice, we do love our severed heads


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Scaremeuk said:


> Not strictly a UK shop sighting, but if you are considering ordering projection effects through Atmosfearfx in the USA. If you place the order through amazon.com (not amazon.co.uk) the postage is much cheaper (around £5) and last couple of times I wasn't charged import fees.
> 
> We went for Tricks and Treats and Jack O Lantern Jamboree last year. We also had Ghostly Apparitions but chickened out using them because they we too scarey for the children. (It was the children honest).
> 
> This year we are going all skeletal with Bone Chillers. Anyone else here use them?


I've looked into these for years but never ordered one, I need a projector first but haven't got loads of money but I want one with decent quality. Can you recommend any? Also do you have to do anything to the windows or does it just work on them as normal? Xx


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I picked up an NEC projector last year off eBay for £90 new bulb fitted I think it was 1500 lumens I believe that is more important 

A few people put shower curtains up or plastic sheet on the inside


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Mummyheron said:


> I've looked into these for years but never ordered one, I need a projector first but haven't got loads of money but I want one with decent quality. Can you recommend any? Also do you have to do anything to the windows or does it just work on them as normal? Xx


We picked up a couple of used Epson EMP-X3 projectors from Ebay last year at around £30-40 each. They are 2000 lumens so do the job just fine.

It sounds daft but a shower curtain on the inside of the window works well, but avoid ones with dolphin patterns . Most supermarkets do a plain white one for around a fiver. 

Also with the pumpkin one you can project directly onto real pumpkins.


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi im using a shower curtain from Poundland hung on the inside of window for scary images works fine also bought jack o lantern jamboree from atmosfearfx to project onto three pumpkins looks freakin ace both of the affects. Projectors from flea-bay for about £35 each, LED ones aswell.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I've been to Costco today, they had the same skeleton as last year (full size, poseable, about £28) and also come large halloween lanterns for £12. 

Still haven't made it to poundland but I've been to the Range and B&M, got some lovely bits  the Range had some great motion-activated bits, I haven't got anything big yet because I want to buy wisely (small budget this year) but some of it looks really good.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Did a quick trip to the range managed to pick up a skeleton dog and a grave digger prop


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

B and M in Wakefield has some nice stuff in now. I wanted the singing skull trio which does the "Monster Mash" but held myself back. They have the plastic bag of bones, some nice resin skelly pairs and figures (about 5" and 7" tall?), usual costumes for adults and kids. Some stuff is already reduced - don't know if it is last years stock or not. Matalan has some stuff in as well - not so much, mostly costumes.


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Scaremeuk said:


> A good choice, we do love our severed heads


Got my Brill head today. Great service  . Love it and really happy that it is life sized, as i have bought hands etc in the past (ebay) with adverts saying they are life sized and omg yeah life sized KIDS hands and arms.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone I was looking at them projectors on ebay for around £40 but fort the quality might of not been good enough but I'll look into getting one now. I have download some of the free halloween window effects of YouTube too and can put them on my phone in what order I want to play them through  xx


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Seen some ace stuff in yorkshire trading company today. going to get the tree looks coooooolllll !!!

website

http://www.yorkshiretrading.com/collections/halloween


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Definately, all pound stores, b &m, home bargains and Yorkshire Trading all have their range on display. I am doing pirates this year and did scary fairytales next year, so I tend to to struggle with stuff when it's themed so make most of my own props and decorations as most of the things seem to be the same every year. Wilkinsons goes on sale from 23 sept and Asda said today supposed to be end of sept, I usually get stuff at Asda as they tend have more unusual bigger things.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Got hands arms and legs in pound shop that are quite good and realistic and are nearly life size


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sharonr3106 said:


> Definately, all pound stores, b &m, home bargains and Yorkshire Trading all have their range on display. I am doing pirates this year and did scary fairytales next year, so I tend to to struggle with stuff when it's themed so make most of my own props and decorations as most of the things seem to be the same every year. Wilkinsons goes on sale from 23 sept and Asda said today supposed to be end of sept, I usually get stuff at Asda as they tend have more unusual bigger things.


Its true when you try to do a specific theme, its hard to get things so i make allot of stuff myself as well. I'm doing a Zombie theme this year.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Anyone know when asda and Morrison stock will be appearing this year


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

tinto212 said:


> Got my Brill head today. Great service  . Love it and really happy that it is life sized, as i have bought hands etc in the past (ebay) with adverts saying they are life sized and omg yeah life sized KIDS hands and arms.
> ]


It's good to see that he's settled in . I know what you mean about life sized - It should be a Halloween Industry Slogan "It has to be life sized or bigger*"

*excluding shrunken heads.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Cheapest bags of bones so far anyone ??

I am building a grave yard scene so need lots of skeleton parts 

Found some in the range for £7.99 but wondered if anyone knows of anywhere cheaper


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I think B and M were £4.99 or £5.99 maybe? Don't know if there are more or less in the bag than elsewhere - would have to check.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Can't find the bag of bones online at B and M. It seems to vary so much from store to store at B and M as to what they actually have anyway.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> I think B and M were £4.99 or £5.99 maybe? Don't know if there are more or less in the bag than elsewhere - would have to check.


Cool thanks I'll nip back down b&m on Thursday when I'm off work didn't see the! Out last week when I went saying that the Christmas stuff was out as well


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Malcolm.
http://TheLaughingStock.co.uk has a deal on at the moment..6 bags of bones for £46.34, representing a saving of £40.00 on 6 bags bought individually.
May be outside your budget, but they are good value if your wallet can stretch to it. Lots of bones in there and they are decent. I have dealt with Colin and the guys at Laughing Stock in the past, and found their service to be first rate.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Baron Samedi said:


> Hey Malcolm.
> http://TheLaughingStock.co.uk has a deal on at the moment..6 bags of bones for £46.34, representing a saving of £40.00 on 6 bags bought individually.
> May be outside your budget, but they are good value if your wallet can stretch to it. Lots of bones in there and they are decent. I have dealt with Colin and the guys at Laughing Stock in the past, and found their service to be first rate.


Awesome thanks I'm on it asap


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I went to the Range a couple of weeks ago in maidstone and they were just getting some stuff in , i didn't see the skellie dog though i desperately want one of them to go with my pose and stay skellies but i did buy a hanging skellie couple cuddling it hangs about 6ft , i will have to try and get back there this week and see if i can get one of the skellie dogs , i know Wilkos Halloween stuff is due in our local store this Monday the 22nd , so i cant get down to look until next weekend . 
By the way Scaremeuk i got the grey bridal cloth from amazon in the end as there was no sellers apart from in china that did it the size i needed on e - bay , it is virtually transparent and i can imagine it would work better than the shower curtain for the projector effects especially in the dark , i hope to try it out this coming week as i have been building new wooden grave markers and some new fake railing fence for my graveyard setup for this this coming Halloween .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> I went to the Range a couple of weeks ago in maidstone and they were just getting some stuff in , i didn't see the skellie dog though i desperately want one of them to go with my pose and stay skellies but i did buy a hanging skellie couple cuddling it hangs about 6ft , i will have to try and get back there this week and see if i can get one of the skellie dogs , i know Wilkos Halloween stuff is due in our local store this Monday the 22nd , so i cant get down to look until next weekend .
> By the way Scaremeuk i got the grey bridal cloth from amazon in the end as there was no sellers apart from in china that did it the size i needed on e - bay , it is virtually transparent and i can imagine it would work better than the shower curtain for the projector effects especially in the dark , i hope to try it out this coming week as i have been building new wooden grave markers and some new fake railing fence for my graveyard setup for this this coming Halloween .


If you can't get a dog pm me and I'll pick one up at my local branch and post it to you


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> By the way Scaremeuk i got the grey bridal cloth from amazon in the end as there was no sellers apart from in china that did it the size i needed on e - bay , it is virtually transparent and i can imagine it would work better than the shower curtain for the projector effects especially in the dark , i hope to try it out this coming week as i have been building new wooden grave markers and some new fake railing fence for my graveyard setup for this this coming Halloween .


Let me know how it looks and a link to the item on Amazon would be useful, (I was lost in an alien world of fabrics when I tried to find it). I picked up another projector this weekend so I may bite the bullet and show Ghostly Apparitions this year.

I managed to solve the mystery of the Medusa bust that has been bugging me for weeks. I saw that it was available in the USA, then I noticed a load of Ebay sellers were offering it for sale here in the UK but I couldn't work out where they were getting them from...until I went into B&M this weekend.










It's a really good quality prop especially for £12.99, with clear sound, light up eyes and moving snakes in her hair.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Firstly , thanks again Malcolm for offering to get me a skeleton dog , as luck would have it thanks to your heads up i was near to our Range store today so took a detour and got one , well worth the £6.99 just so they go with my pose and stay skeletons , but i would not pay what people are asking on e - bay , although the girl at the desk said they have sold a shed load . If i can be of any help to you let me know . Here is the title to use for the search on Amazon for the Bridal mesh Scaremeuk ANTIQUE SILVER DARK SILVER GRAY/ GREY PLAIN ORGANZA VOILE FABRIC,SHEER MATERIAL, WEDDING DRESS, CRAFT NET CURTAIN DRAPES PARTY FANCY DRESS 148cm width BRIGHT DARK SILVER SHINY ORGANZA i got 2 x metres , seems plenty and its free delivery , much cheaper than the £60 for the proper projector film , like i said i will try to get it setup and try it out in my shed this week if it works i will get photos and if any good try to get a video on my phone . Glad you got the Medusa , reminds me of the old hammer horror film , the best Medusa was from the old clash of the titans , Ray Harryhausen creation in my opinion . It is definitely getting better for Halloween props even though nowhere near as cool as the U.S. it is getting better with more choice ,even though most are lower budget items . Just found out the nearest B&M near to me is the isle of Sheppey or lakeside Essex .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

the sad thing is 
if spirit did a pop up warehouse within the EU i reckon they would make a Killing in sales 

the shipping cost from spirit especially is ridiculous 

maybe a mass email from all haunters in the UK and EU for next year might help


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree Malcolm , like you stated a real killing , i have not seen sales figures but i am willing to bet they have grown considerably from year to year in relation to Halloween products , they must have especially if eBay prices are to be recognized . Its supply and demand at its worse , some items are ridiculously marked up on eBay compared to the prices in the actual shops , even if they did not have their own store a subsidiary who could wholesale and then sell them online or via cataloque would still make a massive killing and then when they saw this maybe a few stores may venture over here .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Checked out the B and M bag of bones again. It is actually a groundbreaker (skull, fore-arms, lower leg bones and feet) for £4.99. It is not adult sized bones but you could do something nice with it if you were so inclined. It fastens together and has 5 stakes with it but these don't look that strong.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Our local bm does not have those in fact they don't have much 

Called in at asda today the Halloween stuff will be on display at the weekend


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers DandyBrit & malcolm uk for the info , we have an asda home in town , but that does not normally have that much but i will try and check it out this weekend , as for B&M the one on Sheppey is about 40 minutes drive away and i am not sure whether it would be worth the trip as i have been told something similar to what i was told in asda last year that , the volume of stock is usually decided by the branch manager so if someone really likes Halloween then they may order more stock with more variety than say a manager who does not believe in Halloween ? so i am in two minds , but my Range has had some good stuff but has sold out of quite a lot of it and are awaiting more deliveries , this could mean larger stock next year if they do well this one , well that's what i,m hoping anyway .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i caught my eye on the 6ft white bride in the range 
they only had 2 both on display they said they can order one in but could not quote a timescale 
just debating on biting the bullet and ordering one off ebay but know they are over charging on all items


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Malcolm i will try mine they had one on display , but i didn't notice any others on the shelves , like i said the stuff they have been getting in has been selling out immediately , i will try and get in there tomorrow did you want me to try for you ?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

The hands and face are good on that one , i think the body just needs a little more beefing up and it would be a good display item , as a note i checked The Range online Halloween section and they didn't






have as much on the website as they actually have in my local store ? This was the skeleton couple i bought they hang very nearly 6ft and were £16.99


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> Malcolm i will try mine they had one on display , but i didn't notice any others on the shelves , like i said the stuff they have been getting in has been selling out immediately , i will try and get in there tomorrow did you want me to try for you ?


If your passing and you have time please don't make a special trip though


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Malcolm , 
i had to go across the other side of town this morning to do a job , and so on the way back re - directed slightly to have a look in The Range , as luck would have it they were putting out a fresh delivery as i got there dead on 9 when they opened and they had loads of Halloween stuff just delivered






so heres a photo of your ghost bride , i got one myself and also got this skellie creep as well which i thought was well worth £13.99 . I will see if my other half can get me a box from the shop she works in and if you can private message me your address i will stick it in the post to you , i think it safer of i use recorded delivery if this is OK with you , i don't think it be much as it is quite light .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Sent you a pm


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

We need some life-size-ish skeletons for our theme this year (haunted theatre! skeletons will be in the audience) and so I have ordered this one from Wilko. I'll be interested to see what it's like when I get it. I very rarely see large skeleton figures in UK stores.

I also quite like the look of this skull tee-light holder, but I think it's probably quite a bit smaller than it looks on the website.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

For wilkos that's pretty cool skeleton 
I walked past the big wilkos I'm town yesterday I knew I should have gone in 
My loop round over the weekend


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That looks pretty good , i cannot believe how many good props that are so reasonably priced are out this year in the U.K. i will try and see if our wilkos has them , i cant get down there until Saturday , i think you might have missed a good opportunity there malcolm uk . And you are right imagined , full size skellie are none existent down here in the south in the stores only available online .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

asda have said this year nothing decoration wise this year will be more than £15.00 

for some reason in nottingham we have about 2-3 wilkos


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

you can see the skele in the video


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

cant remember if i posted this


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the videos malcolm uk , the skeleton looks like it could be a real candidate for corpseing especially for that price , and i think in the dark would be fairly effective and a much cheaper option than the pose and stays for you imagined in your setup where you need a few skellies think it was a good idea they look pretty reasonable on the video for the price. The clowns from Asda look too small for anything in a realistic yard haunt but until they actually hit the shelves we wont know the proper sizes.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the Wilko skellies, Imagined.
As Pacman said, you can't go wrong for 15 quid a piece. Especially for corpsing projects etc. Not sure if they are at all poseable, but I should think they could be modified quite easily to be able to hold a pose.

The UK members on this forum have been complaining about the lack of reasonably priced, decent quality merchandise available on this side of the pond for years, so it's really nice to see that some of the retailers at least are listening at last. Hopefully, better quality stuff in the shops will encourage more people to get into Halloween decorating, and maybe encourage better stocks year on year.

I have a much bigger budget than usual this year but haven't planned on buying too much in the way of new props, preferring to invest in a few good quality foggers and beefing up our sound and lighting systems but I'm sure I can find a spare few bob in the coffers to grab hold of a few of these babies..


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

TK Maxx in Wakefield have the skeleton couple musical snow globes again and a gargoyle snow globe (£12.99 I think or maybe £14.99).

Also different skulls - plastic and "metal" types. I like the steel effect one and the brass ones (£7.99 to £14.99?).

Our branch also has kids costumes on a clearance rack - various sorts.

If anyone is from around Wakefield the British Heart Foundation shop at the bottom end of the Ridings has some nice skull and werewolf stuff (ornaments and a small placemat set) costing £5 to £10. Bagged a couple of nice pieces myself this morning from there and thought I would spread the love.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

So I've hit up the local asda and they are still setting stuff out but managed to snag one of the animated skele zombie thing for £15 tbh not a great deal else worth buying ATM I am working tomorrow so our lass is going to nip in and see if they have finished


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Also called in at Morrison's past few years they have had some pretty cool unique items 
As yet they are setting out overnight tonight so again our lass will nip in


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hows the prep baron with your haunt ? i just finished my new fake railing fence for my graveyard so now i can concentrate on new gravestones and try and mess around with the projectors , heres a picture , and i was not able to check out Morrison,s today so it will have to be next week although my other half was in there and said she could not see any large skeletons but quite a few costumes .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Same with our Morrisons malcolm uk my missus popped up there tonight about 6 and they were putting out Halloween stuff then , thanks for the info on TK Max DandyBrit , i didn't think ours had much last year but i will try and see if its any different this year .


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

malcolm uk said:


> So I've hit up the local asda and they are still setting stuff out but managed to snag one of the animated skele zombie thing for £15 tbh not a great deal else worth buying ATM I am working tomorrow so our lass is going to nip in and see if they have finished


My son and daughter-in -law checked out Asda yesterday whilst I was busy prop building. They said they were setting out and had the aisle closed off and wouldn't let them down there.  Jay said they seemed to have some decent stuff going on the shelves.
Seems a bit daft to me to be setting out merchandise at midday on a Saturday. One would think they'd have it out ready for the busiest shopping day of the week, or am I just old fashioned??


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

pacman said:


> Hows the prep baron with your haunt ? i just finished my new fake railing fence for my graveyard so now i can concentrate on new gravestones and try and mess around with the projectors , heres a picture , and i was not able to check out Morrison,s today so it will have to be next week although my other half was in there and said she could not see any large skeletons but quite a few costumes .


Hi Pacman.
Prep is going ok (I think), although I still think I'm going to be at it every evening and weekend up until the haunt opens at 5pm on the 31st...
I've managed to complete most of the building work now and run all the new weatherproof electrics that we are going to need this year and
I've got most of the work done on the bigger props, just some touching up and fine tuning to do on those, I'm hoping I'll get to upload some pics next weekend. I've got some smaller projects set aside that I can do in the workshop if the weather turns bad.
I can't see the picture you mentioned in your post. I'll check on your page in a mo to see if it's on there.
So, all in all, I'm temporarily out of panic mode for now...Although I do stress the "for now".


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well i am glad its all coming together Baron , and i really cannot wait to see the photos , i imagine this must be one of the biggest Halloween projects you have attempted to date by the amount of characters and sub themes you told me about , and i hope that you do get a bit of rest time in between at least . The photo did not load for some reason so i went back and re loaded it , its not much but i had half wood and half fake railing fences last year and so wanted to start and build a new and better complete one from scratch so thats what i did . I will check back to see how you are progressing so wont expect too many posts from you but definitely looking forward to photos as i am sure many of the other U.K. and indeed U.S. haunters are .


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your graveyard fence turned out great, pacman! Nice job.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

yep.. got the pic now, Pacman...That fence looks really good and will set your cemetery off nicely ! It would be nice if you could get some finials to go atop the railings..Not sure where you'd get them from though, and it would be a pain to make so many. Nice job.


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Everyone my asda has there stock out!  sadly I'm short on money :'( xx


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Got the 2 skeletons from wilkos delivered today 
Got to say for £15 I am impressed 

Any one have a good guide for corpsing


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Morrisons has the same plastic skulls they had last year for £3 - you can do a good corpsing job on these. They also have a very large skull with light up eyes and it speaks for £40.

Also anyone in the Wakefield area with £49.95 to spare - the Magic shop on the springs has the Pose and Stay Skelly's in stock (the real deal). I wanted to keep it to myself so I might get one reduced after Halloween but I would have just felt GUILTY!! Damn and blast morals!

Asda has the ringing retro telephone in Wakefield (Trinity centre) for £10 - it is very tempting but I shall try and hold out.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Pacman you want some finials ??


----------



## tinto212 (Oct 17, 2012)

malcolm uk said:


> Got the 2 skeletons from wilkos delivered today
> Got to say for £15 I am impressed
> 
> Any one have a good guide for corpsing



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/69p2EyS-5qk?list=PLSwp_VCAH4X3KVpvD-jtXaX3pTItr_MZl" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hi Malcolm, try this link. hope it works. Its Stiltbeast Studios and its a great corpsing tutorial. If the link doesnt work just type in Plastic corpsing by stiltbeast in You Tube.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DaveintheGrave and Baron for your comments , i did want to put finials on , but the front two posts either end are actually cut at i think 90 degrees and so there's only about 15mm surface area on the top as it tapers away to the back so i couldn't really put finials on the other three posts and leave the two either end at the front bare , i did think about cutting some timber at 90 degrees and to make some false returns so i could put finials on them but then would have to fix and unfix every-time i put the fence up , and like yourself Baron still have loads of other more important jobs and stuff to make before the big night , but it still is niggling at me if i get time i will probably try to make some so i can use finials like you said Baron i agree it is screaming out for finials lol , Malcolm uk i will give you a rain check until i can see if i get time , thank you . I am so keen to get to Wilkos to see the skellies , i know how you feel Mummyheron as i have run over budget already , and i wanted the Uncle Creepy mask off of ScaremeUk,s website , i think my mannequin could do with a change this year like i said i,m giving Michael Myers this Halloween off ..... lol . Malcolm i have messaged you about your ghost bride , so hopefully she should be on her way tomorrow OK .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi , if anyone can get the chance and can find time could you put a couple of detailed photos of the £15 skellie from Wilkos on here , its just from the video i couldn't see how good or bad they are ? i hope when i get chance to get into town on Saturday my local store may have some in , cheers.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> Hi , if anyone can get the chance and can find time could you put a couple of detailed photos of the £15 skellie from Wilkos on here , its just from the video i couldn't see how good or bad they are ? i hope when i get chance to get into town on Saturday my local store may have some in , cheers.


Hi Paul if you can hang on until tomorrow I'll post some pictures of my two 
For £15 they are great value in my opinion


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok Malcolm , thanks a lot yeah no problem i will look forward to the photos , did you get to check out the ghost OK ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> Ok Malcolm , thanks a lot yeah no problem i will look forward to the photos , did you get to check out the ghost OK ?


Awesome thank you 
Did you get the email/PayPal


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes m8 i private messaged you but i am wondering now if i clicked send .... old age its not good ..... i will check and see , i am glad its fine . i just checked i obviously didn't hit send sorry Malcolm , thank you but you paid too much so will have to get you some back .


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone come across any cool looking foggers this year?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I did see some on sale in either the promo email for aldi or lidl - but when I went back looking I couldn't find them. They were £30. See if you have more luck than me - they should have been on sale today I think.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pics as requested sorry but i wasnt sure exaxctly what you was after so let me know if there is anything specfic


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Scaremeuk said:


> Has anyone come across any cool looking foggers this year?


why not look at hiring one 
we did last year and for £28 you get top notch fog 

ok its not your own machine but how often will you use it 
it will sit on the loft or garage until next year 

just my two cents anyway


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They have them in the aldi leaflet online for £29.99


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THANKS Malcolm , that was what i was after , they are definitely good enough for corpsing i reckon they would turn out good . By the way i bought a fogger four years ago and like Malcolm said i used it the first Halloween and have not used it since although i do intend to use it again this year , i think what put me off was that all anyone did was moan about the smell , i know now the fog juice has gotten a lot better with a lot more choice and i believe they are less smelly than the older fog juices were , there was quite a few on e - bay but they weren't that cheap . DandyBrit did it say what wattage they were ? mine is only a 800 watt , and is OK but they say if you intend to use one effectively outside it needs to be a 1000 watts or more , but i am sure smaller machines may be more than enough depending where your using it in an open area in wind probably wont work .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

we normally hire the antari machine 

pop some ice in the front add the juice and away you go 

shoot this thing blast the fog out 

got one booked for this year again although i have adapted a long hose to channel the smoke across the grave yard we are building

it heats up pretty quick from rest and shoots out every few minutes or one long blast every five minutes 

going to add some ice to the hose this year to try and prevent it rising to quickly


ive seen similar machines on ebay etc go for £100's but i dont have the hassle of storing it and updating the machine every few years and its gauranteed to work every halloween


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

The Aldi one is only 400 watts.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks DandyBrit , i would think that that would struggle at only 400 watts outside especially with normal fog juice and especially if it was not chilled down as well .
I had to come past The Range again today ..... i didn't , i went in and spent even more money ..... bought the crawling zombie with red eyes to adapt into a better prop , and a hand attached to a chain to adapt as well then found this moving zombie ground breaker , which i think is this one http://www.grandinroad.com/larry-th...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/373935 on Grandin road website over a £10 dearer at £32.18 plus shipping compared to The Range at £20.99 what you guys reckon the same ??


----------



## imagined (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm, we've been thinking of getting a fog machine for our garage but I think we'd need to make some kind of chiller too, and I don't think we have time. Our garage has a pit built into the floor (we think many years ago somebody used it to fix cars) and I'm thinking of putting a fog machine in the pit, and concealing it, so that the fog should rise out of the ground. We may just get a fog machine to try on its own for this year, and build a chiller next year if we think it's a good effect. 

I've been looking at the machines on the Maplin website as it's useful to read the reviews from other users. My uncle used to run a mobile disco service and I think he had a fog machine, but unfortunately he's stopped doing that now and sold all his equipment. 

In other news, I picked up my £15 skeleton from Wilkinson's today and am very pleased with it; I ordered from the website, but they also have them in store, so I may end up getting another. Right now he's just chilling out on our sofa wearing a wig and my little sister's suit (which fits very well, as they're nearly the same height)!


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting photos of that Wilko Skellie. I think thats damn good value for money considering they're only £15. I notice the very same ones are going for far more elsewhere.

Good to see this thread back again. 

In my area there's been very little Halloween stuff going up apart from the usual fare in poundland. In fact Sainsburys still haven't got anything out at all yet, which is rather late for even them.

By the way how easy is it to collect that Wilko Skellie? Is it easy enough to walk away with on your own or is the package too bulky?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Mine got delivered in a big box to my work 

I plonked one in the passenger seat of the car rested his arm out the window and drove home 

Boy did I get some strange looks 
I may rig a cable up to make his head move so when in traffic it would look like we were having conversation


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

imagined said:


> Hmm, we've been thinking of getting a fog machine for our garage but I think we'd need to make some kind of chiller too, and I don't think we have time. Our garage has a pit built into the floor (we think many years ago somebody used it to fix cars) and I'm thinking of putting a fog machine in the pit, and concealing it, so that the fog should rise out of the ground. We may just get a fog machine to try on its own for this year, and build a chiller next year if we think it's a good effect.


That sounds awesome and has a load of potential. 

Has anyone had an any experience with those water based misters? Do they just work by boiling the water?


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

malcolm uk said:


> Mine got delivered in a big box to my work
> 
> I plonked one in the passenger seat of the car rested his arm out the window and drove home
> 
> ...


Oh right, so It's not the kind of thing you could struggle home with on the bus then?


----------



## Grotbags (Oct 24, 2009)

Scaremeuk said:


> That sounds awesome and has a load of potential.
> 
> Has anyone had an any experience with those water based misters? Do they just work by boiling the water?


I've used misters for several years now and imo they're awesome,they don't actually boil the water but vibrate it to release molecules into the air...the more membranes the mister has the more mist it generates, but they totally give the effect of boiling water. Only downside is they splash a bit so can make some surfaces slippery


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> Thanks DandyBrit , i would think that that would struggle at only 400 watts outside especially with normal fog juice and especially if it was not chilled down as well .
> I had to come past The Range again today ..... i didn't , i went in and spent even more money ..... bought the crawling zombie with red eyes to adapt into a better prop , and a hand attached to a chain to adapt as well then found this moving zombie ground breaker , which i think is this one http://www.grandinroad.com/larry-th...en/animated-lifesize-halloween-figures/373935 on Grandin road website over a £10 dearer at £32.18 plus shipping compared to The Range at £20.99 what you guys reckon the same ??
> View attachment 220438
> View attachment 220437


We used to sell that Range zombie a couple of years ago. I love the creepy music but you had to give a tap for it to activate which was a bit of a disappointment. It's a steal at £20.99 though.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Anyone know of a supply of cheap tombstones online 
None of my pound shops have any this year 

They don't need to be pretty just functional it will be dark anyway


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I will see if my pound shop has anything Malcolm but i didn't see any as far as i can remember when i was there 2 weeks ago , the only problem Malcolm is the postage would probably cost more than the gravestones lol , but i will try for you . I thought £20.99 was cheap for the zombie ScaremeUk so i took a chance , i saw an item on U.K. e-bay today and think it has a tesco label on but i assume it is available from one of our stores has anyone seen this in a shop in the U.K. at all http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-6M-GHOS...p_Cosmetics_Foundation_PP&hash=item58b61cf0c6 if so let me know where and how much the proper price is please ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Paul I'm of to tesco tomorrow after work its a superstore so they may have one 

If you want to pm me your number ( unless you have instant email) I'll give you a buzz tomorrow if they have one


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Try searching on tesco party I had quick peek last night I'll do some digging tomorrow


----------



## Damian Jay (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm a little disappointed by the product lines in the stores this year. Last year Asda did some really big polystyrene skulls for about £15 each. This year not a one to be seen anywhere. I got two last year but wanted to get at least another 6 this year. 
My local Tesco & Sainsbury have NO Halloween stock in at all going straight to their Christmas range..... BOOOO.

I'm also looking for basic plastic skulls. Last year Sainsbury's had them by the basket load ( I bought over 100) and again this year I'm looking for lightweight plastic skulls (about 4 - 6 inches high) but cant find them anywhere. Admittedly I can find something similar, with an led tea light in which I don't need, but the price is £4.50. I was hoping to get hem for £1 or under.

So at this point in time I am very disappointed in the major stores. Thank goodness for B&M just up the road and the abundance of pound shops in the town centre. 
If anyone does find a source of cheap 4 - 6 inch plastic skulls please PM me  Keeping my fingers crossed that some more Halloween stock makes it's way into the stores very soon. 
Oh and for anyone wondering, I'm near Portsmouth in Hampshire. Kind regards - Damian


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Morrisons have a nice plastic skull for £3 but it has a flat bottom. It's quite chunky with good detail. I got a few last year and they stand up to having bean bags thrown at them on a pirate skull coconut shy


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> I will see if my pound shop has anything Malcolm but i didn't see any as far as i can remember when i was there 2 weeks ago , the only problem Malcolm is the postage would probably cost more than the gravestones lol , but i will try for you . I thought £20.99 was cheap for the zombie ScaremeUk so i took a chance , i saw an item on U.K. e-bay today and think it has a tesco label on but i assume it is available from one of our stores has anyone seen this in a shop in the U.K. at all http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-6M-GHOS...p_Cosmetics_Foundation_PP&hash=item58b61cf0c6 if so let me know where and how much the proper price is please ?


That's not a Tesco label, it's a company called Premier so that probably is the proper price.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

I went to Asda today to pick up one of their Gothic Talking telephones, they only had one left and someone had pulled the Try me tag. I had the most annoying journey home as the thing rang the entire journey back. It's a nice prop though.

I went via Tesco who still haven't put out their Halloween selection but have an aisle of Christmas chocolates.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah thats the same with many shops round here. Ignore Halloween and jump straight to Christmas. 

I know in the UK Halloween has never been as popular with the public as say Christmas, but it's never been as bad as this. I suppose I should put it down to the recession and large stores wanting to back a sure thing so to speak. They know Christmas stuff always sells and that in comparison Halloween appeals to a much smaller group of people. 

I managed to get a freind to drive me to my nearest 'The Range' and bought a few things. I loved the selection they had and their prices are so cheap compared to elsewhere.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Scaremeuk said:


> I went to Asda today to pick up one of their Gothic Talking telephones, they only had one left and someone had pulled the Try me tag. I had the most annoying journey home as the thing rang the entire journey back. It's a nice prop though.
> 
> I went via Tesco who still haven't put out their Halloween selection but have an aisle of Christmas chocolates.


Can you order one online from asda 

My local asda had loads of these when I bought one on friday


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

malcolm uk said:


> Can you order one online from asda
> 
> My local asda had loads of these when I bought one on friday


Yes, I think you can order them online. The one I got was fine just made the trip home a bit more interesting.

Did your local Asda have any character props? None in ours but they had a really cool clown costume.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Damian Jay said:


> I'm a little disappointed by the product lines in the stores this year. Last year Asda did some really big polystyrene skulls for about £15 each. This year not a one to be seen anywhere. I got two last year but wanted to get at least another 6 this year.
> My local Tesco & Sainsbury have NO Halloween stock in at all going straight to their Christmas range..... BOOOO.
> 
> I'm also looking for basic plastic skulls. Last year Sainsbury's had them by the basket load ( I bought over 100) and again this year I'm looking for lightweight plastic skulls (about 4 - 6 inches high) but cant find them anywhere. Admittedly I can find something similar, with an led tea light in which I don't need, but the price is £4.50. I was hoping to get hem for £1 or under.
> ...


If you need a load of skulls, have you thought of creating a mould and casting some? There are loads of how to videos on youtube and probably on this forum.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Scaremeuk said:


> Yes, I think you can order them online. The one I got was fine just made the trip home a bit more interesting.
> 
> Did your local Asda have any character props? None in ours but they had a really cool clown costume.


My local asda had pretty much everything in


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Malcolm for looking for the Woman in black prop and thank you too Scaremeuk for the info , maybe that is the correct price then , its just after seeing the mark up on the props from the Range on e-bay , i was and i am suspicious of anything off of e - bay as so many people are racking the prices up , are we all becoming a nation of rip off merchants . Also Damian Jay our pound shop had a little plastic skull with a couple of small bones in a little net bag for £1 , i will take a photo when i go back out to the shed with a tape so you can see the size OK but i think it is about 4 inches if that ? no luck with the polystyrene or plastic gravestones either Malcolm , there wasn't much in our 99p store or pound shop at all really , and the sweet selection has definitely gotten more expensive and as for our Wilko apart from my 15 year old daughter getting a very reasonable zombie nurse outfit for £12 i was very very disappointed , like i said before HURRAH for The Range , they have been the one shining light this year . If anyone sees the woman in black figure anywhere let me know please , cheers , oh and by the way are the phones worth the money guys ? i still have not been able to get to Asda .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> are we all becoming a nation of rip off merchants
> i still have not been able to get to Asda .


i think some people prey on the less savvy shoppers 
if it was not for people on here going out and reporting back as to what is available then i personally would have paid over the odds for certain items 

i do some times think these people have advanced access to particuarly the range's stock as year on year the same sellers list stuff before its available in shops either that or certain shops put the stock out early and they have insider knowledge and rush down to buy everything 

re the phones 
i was in asda the night they were putting the stock out and did not see the phones i returned a day or two later and walked down the darkened aisle in our store and heard an old phone ringing..

thinking it was a mobile i ignored it while browsing the shelves but it still kept ringing i looked down and there it was i picked up the receiver and it made some spooky voice saying something like " i am watching you dont hang up" i placed the receiver back down and it rang again with different sayings

the ring was loud easily heard over back ground noise of a garden haunt or house party 

well worth the £10 if you dont get chance paul let me know and i'll fire one down to you ( i owe you a favour after all) 

re the tombstones i may have to bite the bullet and order some from either amazon or Fleabay seen a set of 6 assorted sizes for £18ish 

i called in to our local tesco direct superstore stuff was mainly for kids party and only thing of note was the convict colin that morrisons had a few years back is now a green ghoul £15.00


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> Thanks Malcolm for looking for the Woman in black prop and thank you too Scaremeuk for the info , maybe that is the correct price then , its just after seeing the mark up on the props from the Range on e-bay , i was and i am suspicious of anything off of e - bay as so many people are racking the prices up , are we all becoming a nation of rip off merchants . Also Damian Jay our pound shop had a little plastic skull with a couple of small bones in a little net bag for £1 , i will take a photo when i go back out to the shed with a tape so you can see the size OK but i think it is about 4 inches if that ? no luck with the polystyrene or plastic gravestones either Malcolm , there wasn't much in our 99p store or pound shop at all really , and the sweet selection has definitely gotten more expensive and as for our Wilko apart from my 15 year old daughter getting a very reasonable zombie nurse outfit for £12 i was very very disappointed , like i said before HURRAH for The Range , they have been the one shining light this year . If anyone sees the woman in black figure anywhere let me know please , cheers , oh and by the way are the phones worth the money guys ? i still have not been able to get to Asda .




I love the Asda phone, it has a motion sensor which sets it ringing and then you get a creepy message when you lift the receiver.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

anyone have a link to the premier range to view online 
found the website but cant view anything


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys , don't get me wrong i know its a free market but have you seen some of the mark ups ? someone actually has the skellie dog up for £99 when its £6.99 , and the £10 creeping zombie at £29.00 , i know there are overheads and sellers fees and pay-pal charges etc but come on ...... And you have both sold me on the telephone now , i will try to get down to my Asda tomorrow if i get time , i was doing really great today making new gravestones when it poured hard for 4 hours and although i have a little cover the wind and rain wiped me out after 3[ hours and i gave up so tomorrow is going to be extra hard work now or else i wont make my schedule . If you have access to some wood Malcolm cant you make a few wooden grave markers ??? i had to make a few wooden markers for my daughters friends Halloween party , and it didn't take that long and you can re use them year after year and they are far more realistic , here,s a quick pic of the ones i made for her . ATTACH=CONFIG]220876[/ATTACH] i used old pallet wood and brown spray paint and Matt black spray paint . all i told her was spread some loose leaves over the bottoms of the markers so you cannot see the feet supports .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Good idea Malcolm , yeah i would be interested to see that as well ? bet you have to be V.A.T. registered to order direct from them ...... thanks again Malcolm for the offer , may take you up on that if i have no luck cheers .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I thought so just had a quick look at premier website on their request a cataloque page and it states trade customers only , and minimum spend on Halloween orders £750


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> Thanks guys , don't get me wrong i know its a free market but have you seen some of the mark ups ? someone actually has the skellie dog up for £99 when its £6.99 , and the £10 creeping zombie at £29.00 , i know there are overheads and sellers fees and pay-pal charges etc but come on ...... And you have both sold me on the telephone now , i will try to get down to my Asda tomorrow if i get time , i was doing really great today making new gravestones when it poured hard for 4 hours and although i have a little cover the wind and rain wiped me out after 3[ hours and i gave up so tomorrow is going to be extra hard work now or else i wont make my schedule . If you have access to some wood Malcolm cant you make a few wooden grave markers ??? i had to make a few wooden markers for my daughters friends Halloween party , and it didn't take that long and you can re use them year after year and they are far more realistic , here,s a quick pic of the ones i made for her . ATTACH=CONFIG]220876[/ATTACH] i used old pallet wood and brown spray paint and Matt black spray paint . all i told her was spread some loose leaves over the bottoms of the markers so you cannot see the feet supports .



I know what you mean there are some sellers who will go to B&M and the Range and just resell the stock on Ebay, I'm not defending them, but the person selling the item in the link you posted will not have bought it cheaply.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Bit of a heads up for anyone interested, the doorbells that you can get from Wilko (the vampire where you press the button and it's tongue shoots out) are £10 there, but Aldi also have them right now for slightly cheaper at £7.99  I was in Aldi today and spotted them.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I know where you are coming from Scaremeuk , and i am sure you know where i am coming from , everyone has the right to earn some money , it is just a few who cross the line so to speak , and the one i listed by the way i am thinking of bidding on i just didn't want to bid £59.99 and someone say they got that in Asda for £35 , which as you know is happening a lot at this time of year , thanks again for your info and advice , much appreciated . Thanks for that HKitten , it goes to show you can save by shopping around certainly regarding Halloween products this year . By the way Scaremeuk i still got my eye on Uncle Creepy , just trying to see if i can afford it , gone over budget already so hoping when i get the must have items sorted i will be able to see what i got left , it looks a great mask and i can see it on my mannequin on the night lol.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> I thought so just had a quick look at premier website on their request a cataloque page and it states trade customers only , and minimum spend on Halloween orders £750


Group buy next year anyone ?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

My plan was to make some graves but we just had our first baby so time is limited ATM


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

That,s what i thought Malcolm , my guess is like Scaremeuk said many people probably do buy from them direct could explain why such an absurd markup in some cases so they can get their initial £750 back quickly ? just from a sneaky peek at their corporate video and the few photos they had there they import a lot of stuff and some of it like masks and props are high end stuff , similar to the U.S. market . All joking apart if enough members wanted to join in and do it reckon it would be worth it .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations then Malcolm , no wonder your got limited time , lol i will keep my eye out on my travels for you , and maybe anyone closer to you on the forum can do the same .


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi people just wanted to share this prop i've just bought from Range, only £13.99 and on Flea-Bay selling for £34.99 up! people taking the P#ss on there i think.

http://youtu.be/ecgVMvO3Btc


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

asda spooky phone £10.00
ebay asda spooky phone £24-45 


re group buy next year i am up for that we just need to sort the mechanics of it all out if 

i'm sure if we approach the company with our intention they may act as the impartial money holder


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw that in the range as well Halfpinter69, great item and for the price well worth it , its quite big as well and i am not surprised people selling it on for more elsewhere not only on e-bay but like you said on other sites as well , if you look at the zombie ground-breaker i posted about , Grandin road want about £20 shipping on top of the £34.18 for the prop for a grand total of £54.18 , i got mine from The Range for £20.99


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m up for that , count me in .


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

I too am up for that malcolm uk


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

I will approach the company and sound them out tomorrow 
Obviously we will miss this year but we can prepare early for next year 
I will post back my findings


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Sainsbury's were putting out their Halloween stuff today. They have gone with a lot of cute looking decorations and toys. They had a Frankie Candy Bowl at £30.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Sainsburys also had Halloween crackers. Like Christmas crackers but with Halloween designs! Will that catch on?


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooooooh , really ?? i don't know if that would work ? it doesn't for me , the two are both two different times completely for me . I was also gutted to see you sold all 3 of your CAJUN ANIMATRONIC WITCH PROPS , in my dreams i was going to buy one , to make it worse my local Halloween/fancy dress shop had one on display when i went into town yesterday , it is far better and impressive up and running as well , and the guy showed me how loud the volume goes , i was pretty damn impressed . Are you getting anymore in stock before the big day ? what is the shipping cost for one of them ? the pumpkin prop is good as well though they had that going as well it really was big and i liked the way it lit up i can imagine how good that would look in the dark .


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> Ooooooh , really ?? i don't know if that would work ? it doesn't for me , the two are both two different times completely for me . I was also gutted to see you sold all 3 of your CAJUN ANIMATRONIC WITCH PROPS , in my dreams i was going to buy one , to make it worse my local Halloween/fancy dress shop had one on display when i went into town yesterday , it is far better and impressive up and running as well , and the guy showed me how loud the volume goes , i was pretty damn impressed . Are you getting anymore in stock before the big day ? what is the shipping cost for one of them ? the pumpkin prop is good as well though they had that going as well it really was big and i liked the way it lit up i can imagine how good that would look in the dark .


Unfortunately, they are sold out for the year, and I miss her already. They are made by a company called Seasonal Visions, and I've been really impressed with them. They actually support their products in the UK. Have you also seen the Clawing Corpse and Clawing Cathy zombies? They have infrared sensors so work in all lighting conditions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjCuBqVFqmw

Shipping is £8.99 for as many as you want


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah the shop had them as well but in relation to cost i would prefer to pay the extra for the witch she was cool , never mind i always do that , i uummed and arrrdd about the talking dummy on Grandin road site last year it was reduced heavily and with shipping was not that bad but i just didn't have the cash , the sad thing is the dummy spoke 12 phrases , but with a mike lead attachment it had a voice changer and you could talk through the dummy , i could have had so much fun this year with the local kids and mums , i would have freaked the crap out of them lol , never mind , i might try and see if i can get enough to get one from the shop , but i doubt i could get it that quick before they sell .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

By the way Damian Jay , here is a pic of the skull and bones set from my 99p store , i am not sure if this is the type of thing you were looking for this year , they didn't






have many in the shop but i could find out next time i am there if you wish .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Any pumpkin sightings at supermarkets I need three big ones for projections and could with a heads up please


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol , that makes two i need three at least for my pumpkin jamboree projection as well ......


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

The rest can be Amy size as i have loads of sets of the villafane pumpkin vine arms and legs


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Sainsburys has them in at the moment - £3 for large ones. Check the condition though - there were quite a few with mould patches on in the Wakefield store.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

DandyBrit said:


> Sainsburys has them in at the moment - £3 for large ones. Check the condition though - there were quite a few with mould patches on in the Wakefield store.


Did you notice if they had the Superfreak pumpkins? They had them last year, they had some sort of weird bumps over them like this :


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

If I bought 3 now didn't cut them would they keep ?? ones I'll pick up ones for carving nearer they day


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They were all smooth skins in our Branch.

If you want to keep them then make sure they have no damage at all, keep them cooler but not too cold if the outside temp drops. Plenty of air circulation as well.

And hope that they stay good - it is always a bit hit and miss.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the bumpy pumpkin i have never seen those type anywhere in my area ever , i will wait a week or two longer because we always have it milder down here , although it has been a bit colder this last weekend . Did you say that Sainsburys had them last year scaremeuk ??


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> I love the bumpy pumpkin i have never seen those type anywhere in my area ever , i will wait a week or two longer because we always have it milder down here , although it has been a bit colder this last weekend . Did you say that Sainsburys had them last year scaremeuk ??


Yes it was Sainsburys and they were called Superfreak Pumpkins. I hope they have them again this year. I just googled pumpkin diseases and the bumps are caused by zucchini yellow mosaic virus, http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/2007/4-11/sick.html


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks scaremeuk , i will be looking for them , cheers.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

My local Sainsbury's has pumpkins 
Monster ones at £3
Normal ones @£2

No nobbly ones though 
Managed to bag a gigantic one from local greengrocer's for £3.50 it's at least 24" across


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

I've heard that Tesco have their Halloween stock out. Anybody seen it?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

From what I saw at my local hyper store
tesco range was pretty poor this year


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Malcolm , and Tesco don't surprise me , last year was dire down this end yet i had a friend who lives in Manchester who said that his local store had a good range and some props .


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

pacman said:


> Thanks Malcolm , and Tesco don't surprise me , last year was dire down this end yet i had a friend who lives in Manchester who said that his local store had a good range and some props .


Here's a link to Tesco's stuff :

http://www.tesco.com/direct/tableware.event?sortBy=1&icid=halloween_trade_slot8

I like the candy bowl :

http://www.tesco.com/direct/halloween-animated-witch-bowl/754-5386.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=754-5386

I'd like to see the walking hand in person :

http://www.tesco.com/direct/halloween-walking-hand/369-6041.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=369-6041

and here's medusa again but more expensive :

http://www.tesco.com/direct/halloween-medusa-head/312-8730.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=312-8730


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one scaremeuk , not a great deal , better than Morrisons , not a patch on The Range ..... i still need to get to Asda .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

did my first pumpkin projection test tonight working angles out etc

mightly impressed 

a few people stopped to have a look


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Did you film anything ? any pics Malcolm ? i messed around with my cheapo projector Sunday and got the DVD player and projector all setup in the cabinet i am housing and hiding it in [ old bedside cabinet painted and disguised as a memorial stone ] i was trying to work out distance etc and what else i needed , i am hoping to do a proper test run this weekend with pumpkins that is time permitting as i am still trying to produce at least four new polystyrene gravestones and a large wooden cross for my cometary this year . I bet you got a few remarks ??? i want to use my mannequin as a gatekeeper this year , thats why i wanted the uncle creepy mask i wanted to make up the mannequin to look like uncle creepy and have him as my gate keeper as a homage to the old horror comics i love so much , the only problem being is i reckon 99% of the kids and people who come wont have a clue who he is ? i am like yourself Malcolm , i hope my jack o lantern jamboree is a success for the smaller tots , and that my first digital venture will be a success.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i got a minute or so of shaky mobile phone footage abliet with bad sound 
the sound was coming through the pc speakers in to my mic from a distance but you can hear it 

distance wise the projector is about 7 ft from the pumpkins 

i'm halfway through building my tombstone to hide it it consists of a 3" gap for the lap top to sit in and 6"appeture to house the projector complete with a pc fan on the side to extract the hot air 

if you like i'll upload the 2 short videos 

offer still stands for free wood btw


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

malcolm uk said:


> i got a minute or so of shaky mobile phone footage abliet with bad sound
> the sound was coming through the pc speakers in to my mic from a distance but you can hear it
> 
> distance wise the projector is about 7 ft from the pumpkins
> ...


Have you thought about using a media player instead of a laptop? It will be a lot smaller, cooler and quieter. I use something like this :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sumvision-Cyclone-Micro2-Player-Adaptor/dp/B0052X04MO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1412713483&sr=8-12&keywords=sd+card+media+player

It will depend on what file types you use though.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i looked at something like that but 2 things prevent me pulling the trigger on one

1) would it repeat on random or would i have to preload the files numerous times in the order i want 

2) projector does not have HDMI only VGA cable and i think Yellow RCA connector

file type is not a problem as they are WMV


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Malcolm would like to see your results , cheers for the offer Malcolm , might take you up on the finials , will check this weekend if OK with you , cheers.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

malcolm uk said:


> i looked at something like that but 2 things prevent me pulling the trigger on one
> 
> 1) would it repeat on random or would i have to preload the files numerous times in the order i want
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the repeat feature on the one I have, when I get a chance I will check. You could set the order by combining them using something like Microsoft Moviemaker.

I connect mine via the yellow RCA connector so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone thinking of projecting Halloween "Holograms" this year, Atmosfx have just released this guide :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Hfc-z-fmU


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Home sense is expensive but I found this neat little decor...



Anyone guess what song it's playing?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

CassintheUK said:


> Home sense is expensive but I found this neat little decor...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone guess what song it's playing?


I have no idea 
Sounds like me pissed on my daughters toy piano


----------



## Scaremeuk (Jan 3, 2014)

CassintheUK said:


> Home sense is expensive but I found this neat little decor...
> 
> 
> Anyone guess what song it's playing?


If I only had a brain...I'd get it


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Ding ding the witch is dead from the wizard of oz. Perfect for me as I'm growing my yard haunt around the witch theme!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

ok so i ordered some pumpkin vine arms and legs sets and finally managed to get some small pumpkins and a day off work so thought i would have a play with them 

ordered from Lord Grimleys Manor and they very kindly shipped me 3 sets for the cost of one shipping charge (they de-packaged them ) 

total cost was about £65 all in for 3 sets 

going to incorporate these near the front of the yard where there is some good lighting so they can be seen 

anyway here goes 

PUMPKINS


ARMS


now the fingers and elbows are posable and bend with knuckles etc 

FEET



Again bendable and poseable on the joints 

STALK 



covers the original stalk 

ARMS ATTACHED 


ARMS & LEGS ATTACHED 


Matching Pair 



BIG BULLY


CLOSE UP OF GRIPPING HAND


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh they work really well.  

Where did you manage to get them from?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

lord grimleys manor in the US 

a few other people sell them over there but i find these guys to be very reasonable on shipping


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

this is how they attach 

covered in soft rubber


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

They are so cool Malcolm , if you don't mind me asking how much were they with shipping they are brilliant .


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

pacman said:


> They are so cool Malcolm , if you don't mind me asking how much were they with shipping they are brilliant .


About £65 all in with shipping for 3 sets 
I think they have gone up now last time I looked it was 25 per set with a set of teeth thrown in


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

yes £17 per set and £18 shipping 
just had a look at the invoice


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

They are so cool malcolm, i saw these being used on youtube and they really make your pumkins stand out hehe!! nice job matey..


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

i was going to use these on the projected pumpkins but thought they would stand out better as a stand alone item


----------



## Halfpinter69 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah true but if you think about it you would be wasting two effects/Displays on one display where if you placed pumpkins with arms/legs in one place and projection pumpkins in another its more for people to be amazed with. That's what im doing (spreading) the amazment lol!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes i looked they certainly bumped the price on them since , but good on you they are great , i saw the sets he had they worked out even dearer , thats the best thing i have seen for Halloween this year , no one else is going to have them in your area , i look forward to hearing the feedback after the big night lol , great photos as well Malcolm .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m with Halfpinter69 , you got two great ideas i would keep them seperate as well , more bang for your buck m8 lol .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

malcolm uk said:


> Anyone know of a supply of cheap tombstones online
> None of my pound shops have any this year
> 
> They don't need to be pretty just functional it will be dark anyway


Malcom - Poundworld Express in Wakefield has small foam tombstones today - about 12" tall. Different designs. Have you got one of these shops near you?


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Malcom - Poundworld Express in Wakefield has small foam tombstones today - about 12" tall. Different designs. Have you got one of these shops near you?


Thank you I'll have a look online when I get home from work


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

no the only poundworlds i have in nottingham i have been to and they didnt have any grave stones 
going to bite the bullet and order some from somewhere i have plenty of links to look at


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I know its not what this link was originally meant for but how the hell is everyone's preps going for this years haunts ???? are you all ready or thereabouts ? let us know how its all going especially if you have any pictures ? i hope to get my Uncle Creepy mask from Scaremeuk in the next couple of days , cant wait as i am making a sign for him in my haunt going to call it Creepy,s Corner just got to finish the sign .... pics hopefully to follow tomorrow .


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Bit of excitement today - went to my shopping centre today and there was an actual halloween shop! It was called 31st Street and it looks like they have a few locations elsewhere. It wasn't huge and the vast majority was taken up by costumes, but they did have a really impressive pumpkin animated prop and some interesting bits that I've not seen elsewhere in person like step pads for making your own props.

The prices were not good compared to shopping online - I saw a few things like some wall art that I've bought elsewhere cheaper. For people who are new to Halloween, it's probably fine, but since I know cheaper options, I didn't buy anything.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me HKitten , any move for new Halloween stores in the U.K. is good for me albeit a couple , i will look online see if they have a store nearer me , thank you for the heads up .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Well my excellent UNCLE CREEPY mask from Scaremeuk is on my mannequin and he is all dressed to kill [ sorry ] , the home made UNCLE CREEPY sign is made and ready to go and my gravestones and accessories are all ready to go as well , my biggest worry is the singing pumpkin setup up in the front yard and my ghostly apparition setup in the front room window , i test run them both but of course they need the dark to fine tune which means literally last minute tweaking as the trick or treaters arrive ..... here,s hoping the weather stays dry , hopefully it will .



















Here are a couple photos pre - setup - inc my faceless nun based on a true ghost story from the Isle Of Wight .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Morrisons, Claire's Accessory shop and Wilkinsons have all reduced stock - get in quick.

I got nearly a hundred feet of faux barb wire for £1.80 from Wilko's (should have been nearly £20) - a cackling/moving witch hat from Claires for £2 (down from £16) and a singing butler from Morrison's (£4.98 from £12).

Tried to get the pumping heart in a zombie hand from Asda last week - not reduced yet so didn't bother. 

If I see anything else worth mentioning I'll post it on here.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn DandyBrit you done good , i so wanted the butler from Morrison,s but had to go elsewhere Saturday and missed out on the sale , i,m gutted now , but good for you at least this year there has been a few bits to get cheap for next year .


----------

